# New randoms



## Royal (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## syphlix (Oct 4, 2009)

that **** will give you mouth cancer dude!

otherwise... i dunno they look like nice closeups, but i don't know that they are compelling photographs...


----------



## v-dubber (Oct 24, 2009)

number ones my favorite


----------



## DReali (Oct 24, 2009)

Camel makes snus?


----------

